# Special Kitty Cat Food Recall....



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Recall -- Firm Press Release
FDA posts press releases and other notices of recalls and market withdrawals from the firms involved as a service to consumers, the media, and other interested parties. FDA does not endorse either the product or the company.

Mars Petcare US Issues Voluntary Recall of a Limited Number of Bags of SPECIAL KITTY® Gourmet Sold at Wal-Mart locations in Fifteen States due to Potential Salmonella Contamination 
Contact:
Debra Fair
MARS PETCARE US
(973) 691-3536

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -- FRANKLIN, Tenn. – October 27, 2008 – Mars Petcare US today announced a voluntary recall of a limited number of bags of SPECIAL KITTY® Gourmet Blend dry cat food sold at Wal-Mart locations in Connecticut, Delaware, Massachusetts, Maryland, Maine, North Carolina, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Virginia, Vermont, and West Virginia. The pet food is being voluntarily recalled following a positive test result indicating a potential contamination with Salmonella. 

This product should not be sold or fed to pets. Pet owners should dispose of product in a safe manner (example, a securely covered trash receptacle) and return the empty bag to the store where purchased for a full refund.

Salmonella can cause serious infections in dogs and cats, and, if there is cross contamination caused by handling of the pet food, in people as well, especially children, the aged, and people with compromised immune systems. Healthy people potentially infected with Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. On rare occasions, Salmonella can result in more serious ailments, including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation, and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.

Pets with Salmonella infections may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever, and vomiting. Some pets will have only decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. Animals can be carriers with no visible symptoms and potentially infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

There have been no complaints or reports of illness resulting from consumption or handling of the recalled product.

Pet owners who have questions about the recall should call 1-877-568-4463 or visit Mars Petcare September 2008 Recall Information.

Recalled Pet Food
Product: SPECIAL KITTY® Gourmet Blend Dry Cat Food
Best If Used By Date: AUG 11 09
Best If Used By Date Location: Back of bag
Production Lot Code: 50 XXXX X (Found on back of bag just after "Best If Used By" date. Consumers should look for "50" as the first two digits of the second line.)
UPC Code: UPC code numbers can be found directly underneath the bar code on the package. Please find recalled pet food UPC information below.

3.5 lb.
SPECIAL KITTY® Gourmet Blend 
81131 17546

7 lb.
SPECIAL KITTY® Gourmet Blend 
81131 17547

18 lb.
SPECIAL KITTY® Gourmet Blend 
81131 17548


Affected Stores: Wal-Mart locations in Connecticut, Delaware, Massachusetts, Maryland, Maine, North Carolina, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Virginia, Vermont, and West Virginia.

In an effort to prevent the transmission of Salmonella from pets to family members and care givers, the FDA recommends that everyone follow appropriate pet food handling guidelines when feeding their pets. A list of safe pet food handling tips can be found at: Safe Handling Tips for Pet Foods and Treats

Pet owners who have questions about the recall should call 1-877-568-4463 or visit Mars Petcare September 2008 Recall Information. 

Source:Mars Petcare US Issues Voluntary Recall of a Limited Number of Bags of SPECIAL KITTY Gourmet Sold at Wal-Mart locations in Fifteen States due to Potential Salmonella Contamination


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh no, this is not good. I saw the pretty new bag, bought it, and have been using it. Haven't even gotten through half the bag yet. And since the 18lb. bag matches the info on this thread to a T...well, now I've got to dump the bag, bring it back to walmart, and say, "GIVE ME GOOD FOOD!" Too bad these companies can't test the product completely and thoroughly before putting it on shelves.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I called the number and my food wasn't recalled! yay!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats good to hear...:smile:


rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I called the number and my food wasn't recalled! yay!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Special Kitty cat food Review - "One of the worst cat foods out there" - Viewpoints

Cat Food Ingredients - Special Kitty Gourmet 

I'm gonna change that old saying a little bit: an ounce of nutrition is worth a pound of vet bills.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Worst or not, I've fed all my cats that I've had throughout the years and they've never had any problems with anything. =D


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Why is it that Walmart and other grocery store brands are recalled more than premium foods?

I wouldn't feed my cats Special Kitty either but a lot of people do. My sister had a cat who lived for 22 years eating whatever was on sale at the store. Her dog lived for 17 years and he only ate cheap food too. Some animals are just lucky I guess.


----------

